# Would a betta be compatible with an african dwarf frog?



## cjz722c (Apr 26, 2007)

Would a betta be compatible with an african dwarf frog?
I was thinking to get an african dwarf frog for my betta tank. Do you think this is a good Idea?


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

it might be ok but ive actually seen a group of african dwarf frogs attack and kill a betta that was in their tank. i doubt a lone specimen will do that though


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I have two ADFs in my tank and when I first introduced them, the Betta took a curious nip of the leg, and hasn't bothered them since. They seem to be okay, and most sources will say it's okay to house them together. I can tell you that they do fine together but I suppose it varies depending on the temperament of the particular Betta.  

good luck.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

most bettas will flare up and even nip anything new introduced to the tank just to show that he is dominate but usually that only lasts a few minutes. ADF's do great with bettas but ADF's will nip at other fish on occassion, so make sure it is a tank large enough so the betta is not constantly in contact with the frog. The nice thing is that the ADF diet is very similar to the betta's and so a betta pellet food will work well for the frog as will bloodworms...just make sure the food gets down to the little guy.


----------

